# Feeding meat turns your dog into a killer



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Had a rather amusing exchange with some bungalow operators ( she is Khmer / he is Swiss German) I know here in Cambodia on the weekend. I went to their place for lunch and asked them if they could chop up half a kilo of raw beef and mix it with some rice for Karma. The look on their faces was one of horror 

_*" Oh my god you MUST feed you dogs ONLY vegetable like we do. Otherwise they will learn the smell of blood and meat and will start biting people !! "*_

I had to stop myself from laughing...actually I think I giggled a bit. I was about to start explaining the concept of carnivores to them and then thought better of it. Soi there was this pregnant silence and then I said 
" Sooooooo....can i get some raw beef or not ?". They laughed and ended up giving Karma a lovely bowl of raw beef.....'

When I mentioned it to my Khmer wife she said " Yes of course this is 
true ! " :crazy:

Mind you, Khmer also believe if you take a photo with thee people in it the person in the middle will die soon.DOINK>


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah, you'll probably get that a lot. 

One time someone was playing with my ferret, and they said, "He's so soft! What do you feed him?" I said, "raw meat." They put him down and wouldn't touch him again. They told me that since I feed him that, he's now unpredictable and would bite at any moment. 
Haha. People.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually what I forgot to mention was they said " get on the internet and Google it !"

again....I was about to say " get on the internet and Google RAW diet "........

Yeah....people !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Next time they say that raw, blood dripping meat will turn your dog into a killer, show them this photo:

My 17 month old, raw fed, intact, currently being trained in schutzhund male dog:










Yup, he's a killer alright.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha. My mom used to say the exact same thing to me when I first got my boy. After about two weeks of her saying that and me feeding him meat anyway she started to calm down and now she will give him meat and bones too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HAHA!!! So i guess that good boy rare (as in a treat only and cooked!!!) cheeseburger i gave my husbands dog earlier will make him a killer. Uh oh! My slippers better hide!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

kidkhmer said:


> _*" Oh my god you MUST feed you dogs ONLY vegetable like we do. Otherwise they will learn the smell of blood and meat and will start biting people !! "*_


lol! so if you feed your dog vegetables will it go insane and attack your lawn and garden?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> lol! so if you feed your dog vegetables will it go insane and attack your lawn and garden?


 

mine already attack the lawn and garden. lemme tell ya!!! they're killers! those weeds never stood a chance!!!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> lol! so if you feed your dog vegetables will it go insane and attack your lawn and garden?


LOL !!!!!!!!!! Either that or you will go outside one day and it will be hugging a tree, wearing a headband and humming Cat Stevens. :help:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> lol! so if you feed your dog vegetables will it go insane and attack your lawn and garden?


Hey, that one's true. I feed veggies sometimes and I don't let the dogs in the garden. They don't get that they shouldn't walk ON MY PLANTS!!! Oh the humanity, the crushing death, the scent of crushed basil in the air, splattered tomato guts on the ground. Horrors!!!

MY FIL said our dogs would get mean if we fed meat. Rosa's gonna lick me to death some day.


----------



## javamama (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, we got this one this week as well. I hadn't ever heard that one before.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i was talking with a friend about changing to a raw diet. and he told me the same thing. he said he saw it on tv. ohhhh that tv. spreading lies for the dummies of the world. lol i love you tv. lol


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol thats really funny!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Kidkhmer, I have to say you have the most entertaining posts...I mean, check it out, an Aussie, with a Khmer wife and kids and a gsd all living harmoniously in Cambodia. It's like the bloody United Nations around your place.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah, feeding them raw meat makes them killers. Someone obviously forgot to tell my old boy Remi (who is seen here, eating his raw chicken next to a LIVE chicken, who is eating his own food):


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I got that speech last week from a fella out at the ranch. Just so you know, it's the taste of BLOOD that turns them into savage killers. I'd live in fear of Lycan except that I know that with his big ole clown feet he'd trip and fall before he could catch me. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Yeah, feeding them raw meat makes them killers. Someone obviously forgot to tell my old boy Remi (who is seen here, eating his raw chicken next to a LIVE chicken, who is eating his own food):


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: LOL!!! Cute chicken BTW.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have funny stories. ROTFL, yes.



kidkhmer said:


> Had a rather amusing exchange with some bungalow operators ( she is Khmer / he is Swiss German) I know here in Cambodia on the weekend. I went to their place for lunch and asked them if they could chop up half a kilo of raw beef and mix it with some rice for Karma. The look on their faces was one of horror
> 
> _*" Oh my god you MUST feed you dogs ONLY vegetable like we do. Otherwise they will learn the smell of blood and meat and will start biting people !! "*_
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what a great photo.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Next time they say that raw, blood dripping meat will turn your dog into a killer, show them this photo:
> 
> My 17 month old, raw fed, intact, currently being trained in schutzhund male dog:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, this may be unrelated, but my dogs have always been hunters. They chase rabbits and squirrels and dig for gophers. They WILL kill these animals if they catch them. BUT, the only time one of my dogs EVER ate a critter was when she was on a very strict elimination diet for allergies. Her only food was Hill's Rx Z/D Ultra. I think she was so starved for meat that she actually devoured her gopher and refused to release it to me! lol It was really rather pitiful..
Her desperation to ingest that gopher as fast as possible and the look in her eyes saying, don't you even think about taking the first real meal I've had in months! lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine kill everything in sight- raccoons, possums, rats, squirrels, frogs, bugs, snakes, rabbits, birds and yes, even cute baby ducks. They get the best food and nutrition money can buy and science can provide. They're high prey drive animals and we live in the country-it's a smorgasbord!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember Max & Simba went on a bird killing spree.It was so weird though every time they killed the birds we would find them headless.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I remember Max & Simba went on a bird killing spree.It was so weird though every time they killed the birds we would find them headless.


 
were they scared they would turn into were-birds or something? thats weird. that or your dogs are actually Zombies and they were going for the brains!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know where the heads went.lol. It was the most bizarre thing. A baby bird got out of its nest once, and Simba was curious to what it was and bit it and it died! Thats when the beheading bird killing spree started.I guess I have killer dogs.lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't know where the heads went.lol. It was the most bizarre thing. A baby bird got out of its nest once, and Simba was curious to what it was and bit it and it died! Thats when the beheading bird killing spree started.I guess I have killer dogs.lol.


 
they're just checking to see if all birds taste like chicken.... lol


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I hear it also... Personally, I get a lot of freezer burned and game meat locally and it helps cut down on the cost. I even got about 40 pounds of steaks from a meat company once ( filet mignon) because the freezer had dropped below what they like for the deep freezing, and they refused to sell it then! 

Anyhow, I had a post on Craigslist about it.. and kept getting flagged... because apparently " Raw feeders only do so to promote dog fighting and make their dogs thirst for blood. We must not ler her feed these things to her dogs. And .. a PIT BULL? That says it all right there"

Ignorance


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could teach your dog not to go after these animals
if you wanted too.



Toffifay said:


> OK, this may be unrelated, but my dogs have always been hunters. They chase rabbits and squirrels and dig for gophers. They WILL kill these animals if they catch them. BUT, the only time one of my dogs EVER ate a critter was when she was on a very strict elimination diet for allergies. Her only food was Hill's Rx Z/D Ultra. I think she was so starved for meat that she actually devoured her gopher and refused to release it to me! lol It was really rather pitiful..
> Her desperation to ingest that gopher as fast as possible and the look in her eyes saying, don't you even think about taking the first real meal I've had in months! lol


----------

